# Am I a mistyped INTJ?



## dan0543 (Jul 12, 2017)

100% sure I'm either an INTJ or INTP.
I know cognitive functions wise these two types are completely different. But I've spent too much time reading on them to the point where I'm just confusing myself.

*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*
Currently deployed so a little bit stressed out and more easily agitated than normal. I doubt that will affect my answers.


*2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
*
Can't post links yet. First image is a sunset/sunrise across an ocean. Second image an artsy depiction of a woman eating a croissant.
I prefer the first image because 1) It's more "beautiful" and makes me think of space, galaxies, etc. The second image is just too boring. The first image is serious, yet constant, unwavering, unchanging. Stable. The croissant was gone minutes after that photo was taken lol.


*3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?
*
I've always disliked questions like these. I always tend to rethink what I could've said after the fact as well. If I'm just using adjectives, I'd say: different, quirky, serious-yet-goofy, shy, intelligent, musical, determined, analytical.


*4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
*
Part of the INTP/INTJ dilemma. I always plan things out in my head, create schedules, to-do lists, but often get distracted. However this upsets me, a lot. I start getting angry with myself for being a slacker. I'm not able to just enjoy whatever I'm doing when I'm procrastinating. 

I'd like to actually be more "follow-through" with my plans. When hanging out with friends, I take forever to get ready and can be late. However for work, appointments, etc, I try to be at least 5 minutes early, any earlier than that is a waste of time in my opinion. I hate waiting on somebody and wouldn't want to do the same to them.

I wouldn't want to be as indecisive as I am now (I NEED closure otherwise I go crazy and can't sleep). I wouldn't want to be unsuccessful, lazy, unmotivated, unintelligent, reckless.


*5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
*
My closest friends think of me as a goofball and witness all my "stupid/dumb blonde" moments. However people that aren't as close to me think I'm very serious, mature, responsible, goal-oriented than I really am.


*6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.
*
Not taking the test. Personal values, I'd say honesty and commitment are the two most important things.


*7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
*
Normally I get stressed out. For the most part I don't like physical change. New job, new apartment, new state/country. Get pessimistic about things that can go wrong. Get overwhelmed. Once I acclimate however, I beat myself over being so stupid as to worry. I usually turn out fine. However, if theres a change at work in terms of scheduling or logistics, or a new process, I will welcome it if I think it's just. Otherwise I start bitching and complaining internally or to close coworkers.


*8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
*
See above. The only times I've really been stressed out is when I'm in a new environment that I haven't been in, or things I haven't done before. Sometimes, stressful situations make me think quicker and make decisions quicker, and time feels like it flies by.


*9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
*
Usually when being around my 3 closest friends. I grew up in a fucked up family, and my friends are closer to me than my family ever will be. Thats when my extroverted, not giving a fuck, argumentative prick nature comes out. Can be more spontaneous and outgoing. 


*10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
*
I prefer one-on-one. When in a group I can almost start stuttering without meaning to when I try to talk, cuz what I think in my mind doesn't come out the way I want it to in words. Basically why I don't like going out that much, most people just automatically think I'm weird or fucked up and they shy away from me.


*11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
*
Heh. Got in an argument with an ex because I didn't say "bless you" after she sneezed. I told her I think it's pointless that we have to make a bunch of sounds and syllables in order to acknowledge the fact that somebody sneezed. I think most traditions are stupid and people just do them "because they've always been done". If it's pointless I don't want to be a part of it.

I think most people follow the sheep-herd mentality, and I've always had trouble making friends because of I never felt like I fit in. It's kinda hard when everyone around me talks about the Kardashians, Buzzfeed, and what car they just bought when I'd rather discuss "deeper" subjects. Like the other day I shared my thoughts on Power/control/dominance in society with my girlfriend (who is an INFP). Maybe my style of writing will help determine my type? It's nothing crazy and might need proofreading, just a general post for now: 

https:// quantuitive.wordpress. com/2017/07/15/power/

*12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
*
Authority is a title. I'd rather follow somebody below me if they have a better, more efficient idea than someone who "earned the title" making terrible leadership decisions. I often try to put my 2 cents in on how something should be done, which has led me to get in trouble for "questioning authority". (I am in the military so you can only imagine how much this happens lol). I'm not gonna say I don't get nervous around authority though, mainly because if I'm too blunt or say the wrong things I can get in serious trouble and get paperwork or discharged, which I'm not trying to do. Just trying to stay under the radar and blend in with the rest of these sheep.


*13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? 
*
When I think of "order" I just think "it's only gonna be perfect if I'm in charge. I can organize and make something so orderly, but efficient it'll make my leadership shit bricks.

First image that comes to mind when thinking of chaos is a game of dodgeball. I don't ever think I played it, but I know I would hate it. Random spontaneous objects flying and I have to think on my feet? I'd probably lose within 5 seconds. For the most part I'm pretty un-athletic and don't like sports or adrenaline rushes, but I do love to lift weights (powerlifting). It's like the most un-athletic athletic thing you can do.

My life has been pretty orderly since I'm in the military, which I kind of enjoy, aside from travelling (deployments, leave/vacations, going home, etc. I think airports are chaotic as fuck.)


*14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?

*I guess I'm afraid of a lot of things. Confrontation, being left behind (lost a lot of friends so maybe I'm hyper sensitive to it?), being in an unknown environment with no clues other than my brain to figure out what to do.


*15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
*
Stability that yields exponential progression. Thats the best way I can describe it. This desire stems from being self sufficient and never having to ask anyone for anything (hence why I enlisted in the military). Knowledge, I'm always reading online.


*16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*
Your basic introverted/extroverted activities. If I can do something by myself I feel much more calm and at peace than around other people, unless it's interesting discussions with close friends or playing in a band.

*17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.
*
Always felt like a loner/weirdo/outcast. Kind of want to relate to a group of people. Started out as a way to just learn about myself, became an obsession and a puzzle I can't solve due to overthinking.
5w6. Ti-Te-Ni-Si-Ne-Fi-Se-Fe

*18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?
*
When P's procrastinate, do they genuinely not care and are happy doing whatever or do their duties and scheduling "tug" at the back of their mind? I can't enjoy the activity I'm doing fully if I'm procrastinating, but I procrastinate too much. My friends think I'm a J because I can be controlling (I want to play MY music in the car, thermostat to THIS temperature, I wanna watch THIS movie, call the group decisions, etc.) but I feel like I'm way too much of a lazy sack of shit and procrastinator to be a J sometimes. On the flip side (and here come the comments on how I'm an INTP because I hold two view points) I can't help but plan everything in my head, what time I wake up, when I'm doing what. I always give myself ample time in planning because you cant account for 100% of things, maybe just 85% and something's bound to come up and delay me.

Last thing, last night I had a small incident; I walked outside to take a shower (outdoor showers, deployed, for anyone who skimmed). Before I walked out I thought out loud "Soap. Razor. Shaving cream. Clean Clothes. Towel. Check" and when I got to the showers I realized I was wearing sneakers and socks, instead of flip flops. So I had to go back, and waste 15 minutes of my life on this stupid mistake. Truly irritating, my least favorite part about myself.
Right now, it's my friend's last day deployed here, and I promised him I'd meet him and go drink about 20 minutes ago, but got stuck here and underestimated how long it would take me to answer this questionnaire. 

I don't ever wanna be confused about my type again so I'm laying everything I can out here.


----------



## Chicoisking (Aug 12, 2016)

I'd say INTJ. The whole quote "it's only gonna be perfect if I'm in charge. I can organize and make something so orderly, but efficient it'll make my leadership shit bricks." You constantly say how you're determined and goal oriented which is typically INTJ(not saying INTPs can't be like that either)Your quote on questioning authority is another indicator. Both types have trouble with this but they will question for different reasons. INTJs will only question if they think they have a better idea than you while INTps are prone to that too, they will usually question you because they want to understand your idea more or they are screwing around with you. You sound like you prefer Te over Ti with the whole planning thing.


----------



## Retrospectacles (May 11, 2017)

> Authority is a title. I'd rather follow somebody below me if they have a better, more efficient idea than someone who "earned the title" making terrible leadership decisions. I often try to put my 2 cents in on how something should be done, which has led me to get in trouble for "questioning authority". (I am in the military so you can only imagine how much this happens lol). I'm not gonna say I don't get nervous around authority though, mainly because if I'm too blunt or say the wrong things I can get in serious trouble and get paperwork or discharged, which I'm not trying to do. Just trying to stay under the radar and blend in with the rest of these sheep.


INTJ! Such an INTJ. Te everywhere.

Also, your rebelliousness to saying "bless you" when someone sneezes is very Si-defiant. Yup. INTJ for sure. Also, walking into the shower with socks/shoes while remembering everything else sounds inferior Se to me. I'd estimate something like this for you:
Ni-Te-Fi--Ti-Se-Ne-Si-Fe


----------



## dan0543 (Jul 12, 2017)

Retrospectacles said:


> INTJ! Such an INTJ. Te everywhere.
> 
> Also, your rebelliousness to saying "bless you" when someone sneezes is very Si-defiant. Yup. INTJ for sure. Also, walking into the shower with socks/shoes while remembering everything else sounds inferior Se to me. I'd estimate something like this for you:
> Ni-Te-Fi--Ti-Se-Ne-Si-Fe


Yeah. I always score highest in Te and sometimes get ENTJ, but theres no fucking way I'm an ENTJ. My second is always Ti, and I relate to the description of Ti alot. I'm very curious by nature and constantly ask "why" to fully understand something, but apparently Te only gets enough to make a decision. I feel like I can't make a decision if I don't have all the facts. Maybe it is anxiety? I've heard INTJ's with anxiety may be indecisive, careless, unmotivated, unconfrontational like me. 

You seem to know your shit so I'll give you some reasons I think I'm an INTP, maybe you can help out?
1) Care about efficiency so much that I often cut corners, miss details, act impulsively, and can be lazy. 
2) Overthink everything
3) Too much of a goofball to fit typical INTJ stereotypes, but serious around strangers/acquaintances. I've heard that INTJ's are completely different IRL than they are on the forums; not as dickish and snobbish. Only thing I'm a snob about is music. I studied music and can only listen to extremely technical, complex harmonies/melodies/rhythms. When someone puts on country or pop, my eyes fucking rolllll all the way back. 
4) I have a wide span of vocabulary but try to keep it as simple as possible because the person I'm texting/talking to might not know a word. On the INTJ forums, everybody tries to appear so fucking intellectual and intelligent that it irks me. I only use words like "bodacious" when I'm reallllly trying to describe something and an everyday word doesn't do it justice. 
5) Usually a nice guy that finishes last, mainly around strangers. Even tho recently I've been focusing on being more confident. The nice guy/lack of confrontation tendencies are more for efficiency reason- if theres conflict with, say my roomate, and I need to spend months with him, I'd rather just suck it up than tell it how it is, because causing an argument or fight would just make things worse; I don't wanna deal with negative feelings. Is this inferior Fe? Or Fi (not causing a fight because of morals?). With friends and my girlfriend I can be argumentative as shit however. 

That's all I can think of for now, I'll let you know if theres anything else. I hate not being able to come to a conclusion and need 100% closure, althought I'm pretty much almost there.


----------



## Retrospectacles (May 11, 2017)

dan0543 said:


> Yeah. I always score highest in Te and sometimes get ENTJ, but theres no fucking way I'm an ENTJ. My second is always Ti, and I relate to the description of Ti alot. I'm very curious by nature and constantly ask "why" to fully understand something, but apparently Te only gets enough to make a decision. I feel like I can't make a decision if I don't have all the facts. Maybe it is anxiety? I've heard INTJ's with anxiety may be indecisive, careless, unmotivated, unconfrontational like me.
> 
> You seem to know your shit so I'll give you some reasons I think I'm an INTP, maybe you can help out?
> 1) Care about efficiency so much that I often cut corners, miss details, act impulsively, and can be lazy.
> ...


Whooooa yeah, you're not an ENTJ. Trust me, I always recognize ENTJs because they really, really scare me. :culpability: Yeah, I see INTJs argue for high Ti a lot but I do honestly think that while they're usually good at all kinds of thinking, Ni+Te can give off sort of Ti vibes, as far as Ni being speculative/focused and Te coming up with the final decision. Huuuh yeah, it could very well be anxiety.

Sure, I'll give it a shot!
1. That's still an argument for Te, though! Te=efficiency. My (INTJ) brother can seem "lazy" with efficiency too. For example if he knows what someone's trying to say, he'll cut them off--this could come off as lazy/inattentive but it's really just Ni predictability and Te efficiency combined. Missing details is generally a trait of N-doms, and impulsiveness can be a result of Te+Ni. Ni is generally a slow function but with Te it becomes extremely quick, with Ni eliminating false conclusions and Te setting strict criteria. 
2. Intuitive trait in general! Count me in with that one and I'm not an INTx at all. layful:
3. Hmmm... In my opinion that goes for a lot of types. I also seem kind/serious with strangers but am absolutely ridiculous with people who know me really well. Also, I think it's a general Te+Fi trait to be very judgmental/polarized in their tastes. I've noticed that Fe+Tis are usually more laidback in their tastes whereas Te+Fis are very decisive and have specific criteria. This fits right in. 
4. Hmmm... In my opinion, using excessively high vocabulary when simpler words could be used to describe something and possibly even be more appropriate, that's a sign of someone who is insecure. INTJs (and ISTJs) with something to prove, I suppose. Definitely not a type requirement. 
5. No, it's not really Fe. A lot of times Fi users can feel awkward in public because they don't have the Fe charm/smooth-talking/awareness of what people want out of them and how to "fit in". Once again, this describes my INTJ brother. Apparently he started yelling at his roommate for something his roommate was doing and really scared the guy because he didn't think my brother had it in him, haha. Argumentativeness is also more Fi than Fe.

Sure, let me know if you have any other questions. I'm still basically certain you're an INTJ.


----------



## Alvis (Jul 26, 2017)

dan0543 said:


> Yeah. I always score highest in Te and sometimes get ENTJ, but theres no fucking way I'm an ENTJ. My second is always Ti, and I relate to the description of Ti alot. I'm very curious by nature and constantly ask "why" to fully understand something, but apparently Te only gets enough to make a decision. I feel like I can't make a decision if I don't have all the facts. Maybe it is anxiety? I've heard INTJ's with anxiety may be indecisive, careless, unmotivated, unconfrontational like me.
> 
> You seem to know your shit so I'll give you some reasons I think I'm an INTP, maybe you can help out?
> 1) Care about efficiency so much that I often cut corners, miss details, act impulsively, and can be lazy. Every one of us can be lazy to a degree. The MBTI is about preferance, you clearly indicated that you hate yourself when you procrasinate.
> ...


I think you're textbook INTJ. Analytical, determined, questions authority, prefers one-on-one. Values honesty. Works towards the efficient results, need for closure._It's more "beautiful" and makes me think of space, galaxies, etc. The second image is just too boring. The first image is serious, yet constant, unwavering, unchanging. Stable_ This screams Ni to me. But more importantly, it says something important about you. You crave for stability. you said it yourself. As long as your progressing. This too is Ni as it is a forward-looking function. INTP's typically have dynamic philosophies and are not ones for stability. Heck, INTP's are infamous for typically not being satisfied in the job they're in. (just the first the job it seems? I don't know the source doesn't mention) I just see INTJ all over the place. I think the only argument put forward to whether you're an INTP was that you procrasinate "sometimes" while getting angry at yourself.
If you feel like you're an INTP, please go ahead and share why. I might've missed some points. At the end of the day, you're the one who knows yourself.
All the best!


----------



## Alvis (Jul 26, 2017)

Sorry for the many grammatical errors. I probably shoud've checked...


----------



## dan0543 (Jul 12, 2017)

Alvis said:


> Sorry for the many grammatical errors. I probably shoud've checked...


Haha I dont give a shit, you made your point and you helped me tremendously, and I'm thankful for that. 
I guess I had slight "imposter syndrome"? Plus people spewing "facts" like if youre confused, youre probably INTP. INTJs just know thats them. 

I can finally sleep at night!
Thank you everybody, and sorry for doubting you Candy Apple! (Seen that "thanks" haha)


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

dan0543 said:


> Care about efficiency so much that I often cut corners, miss details


I do this too and I use Te. Sometimes I just can't be stuffed; accuracy and details go out the window. It's more laziness and frustration on my part but efficiency plays a role.



> sorry for doubting you Candy Apple! (Seen that "thanks" haha)







Retrospectacles said:


> Also, your rebelliousness to saying "bless you" when someone sneezes is very Si-defiant.


Ahh I think that's PoLR Fe. Nowadays when people sneeze I kinda just look at them knowing that they actually expect me to say "bless you". Yeah, I just keep looking. Not saying anything. The older I get the more I wonder what the point is.


----------



## Retrospectacles (May 11, 2017)

Candy Apple said:


> Ahh I think that's more PoLR Fe than Si-defiant. Nowadays when people sneeze I kinda just look at them knowing that they actually expect me to say "bless you". Yeah, I just keep looking. Not saying anything. The older I get the more I wonder what the point is.


Actually, I agree with you. More of an Fe thing, definitely. You can see the difference as I have Si as my 8th function also, yet consistently say "bless you" when people sneeze. Good catch


----------

